# decodificadores, codificadores y multiplexores



## josem2 (May 12, 2011)

Necesito ayuda con un proyecto, en la escuela me encargaron un proyecto que tuviera combinaciones entre codificadores, decodificadores, multiplexores o demultiplexores, pero no se me ocurre nada, lo que pasa es que tiene que ser representado en 2 o 3 displays, cabe decir que no tiene que ser entre todo, solo puede ser puros decodificadores o asi, gracias si alguien me puede ayudar, pues es un proyecto de fin de año y es muy importante


----------



## Gerardo1892 (May 12, 2011)

Hola amigo

pudieras usar un contador y decodificador para hacer uno o varios contadores de 0 a 9 ascendente o descendente o simplemente un decodificador lo conectas con un dip switch y le puedes mandar la info para que este la refleje en un diplay y si tienen conocimientos de programacion de plds pudieras hacer un decodificador donde puedas obtener letras en la salida.
Informacion de como hacer un contador hay un sin fin en este foro solo busca en su "buscador"

Espero te sirva esta info


----------



## josem2 (May 12, 2011)

gracias voy a buscar haber que encuentro

es que tengo en mente un temporizador o un cronometro, como tambien puedo usar flip flops JK, pero no se que otra cosa pueda hacer con todo esto


----------



## MrCarlos (May 12, 2011)

Hola josem2

Por fin cómo ?:
Al principio de tu mensaje #1 dices: proyecto que tuviera combinaciones entre (A, B, C, D).
Casi al final dices: no tiene que ser entre todo, solo puede ser puros decodificadores o así.

Me puedes decir si utilizas un simulador de circuitos electrónicos y cual es ?.

Yo utilizo dos: CircuitMaker y LiveWire. Multisim II e ISIS de Proteus muy poco pues no tengo licencia, solo son temporales.

En el simulador que tienes, si es que tienes alguno, trae en sus librerías los circuitos que mencionas: Codificadores, Decodificadores, Multiplexores, Demultiplexores ?.

Observa los circuitos que aparecen en la imagen adjunta.
En las entradas A0 hasta A3 del 74LS42 conecta unos Dip-Switch’s las salidas de este mismo circuito conéctalas a las entradas I1 hasta I9 del 74147 sus salidas conéctalas a las entradas del 74LS47 o 74LS47 De A0 hasta A3 en las salidas del que decidiste utilizar conecta un Display de 7 segmentos. Para el 74LS47 este Display debe ser de ánodo común y para el 74LS48 de cátodo común.

La combinación de los Digi-Switch’s te dará un número BCD el cual aparecerá en el Display.

Espero esta explicación te sirva para desarrollar otras ideas para hacer otro circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## josem2 (May 12, 2011)

lo que pasa es que en la escuela vimos codificadores, decodificadores, multiplexores, demultiplexores y flip flops especialmente JK, entonces el profesor nos pidio que realizaramos un proyecto utilizando lo que habiamos visto, que no habia problema si mesclabamos todo o solo usabamos flip flops o flip flops y codificadores, ya me entendiste?

perdon por la confusion


aaaa y tengo circuit maker


----------



## MrCarlos (May 12, 2011)

Hola josem2

Bueno entonces con el CircuitMaker que tienes puedes desarrollar el circuito que viene en este enlace:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-johnson-10-leds-56285/#post495979

Por aquí, en otros temas puedes encontrar muchos más circuitos que te pueden servir de ejemplo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## brujitanica (May 30, 2011)

y en si en la industria para que se podria usar un circuito con tanta combinacion de Ci y que haria cada modulo?


----------

